# Gut Hooks, Thing of the past, check this machine out



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I have personaly used this knife and let me tell ya "it's a GUTTING machine" guys, just watch this video.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweeet, where can a guy get one,how much are they?


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

go to www.rickyoungoutdoors.com, I'm not sure of the price now, I paid $35.00 for it and it comes with a case. it's an awesome knife I love it, my kids can gut their own fish now and I don't have to worry about them shoving it through their hand with that ball on the end of the knife. BEST THING I EVER BOUGHT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I Already have a Gerber Kit but i might want to add that to my Kit!.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

YES YES YES I argee diffinatly add it! you won't be sorry.


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

That is a sweet knife with an awesome concept. But one still wants to be carefull and not let your guard down. cause the second you say you cant cut yourself, is the second you do it. 

I bet he sells a bunch of them.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Very true you should alway be carefull, but the small ball helps.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

I just bought one thanks


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I will be the first to stab the ball and blade through my big fat mitt!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

LOL Now that's funny I don't care who you are!! No but seriously give it a try! no more trying to jerk those crappy gut hooks through all that hide and hair.


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## DaveInID (Apr 22, 2005)

Awesome looking knife and a great idea as well. I really like Gerber knives and just recently bought an LMF II to add to my collection. This EZ-open might have to be the next to join the family.


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

That is an awsome looking knife. Might be a little harder to sharpen but I will be picking one of these up for sure.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> no more trying to jerk those crappy gut hooks through all that hide and hair.


You must have been using crappy gut hooks.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice...Basically the same thing that I have on my Outdoor Edge SwingBlade. Only had it for a couple years already. That blade shape along with the rounded end does make gutting clean and a breeze.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Call me stupid but how do you make the initial incision if you don't have a point on the knife? Do I need to carry 2 knifes?


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

+1 on the outdoor edge


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

To ansewr one of the questions that was asked, yes you should carry a second knife but you really don't have to you could turn the blade upside down and start a cut but it really dose defeat the purpose. and most hunters do anyway.

And as far as this knife compaired to the Outdoor Edge well I have looked at the OE knife and held it, the first thing I noticed was how heavy the knife was, and the second thing I noticed was how thick the blade was, also the handle seems very thick to me? 

The EZ Open knife weighs about 2.4oz and the blade is much thinner than it;s compedator the OE, I will tell you this after gutting Elk, Moose, and Bear "Thin is you friend " with this knife. 

Rick first developed and Pattened this knife in 2001 and has been field testing untill now, he is not a man that makes something up and put it out to the hunters with NO field testing. 

From a Real hunter "YOU WON'T BE SORRY"


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> I have personaly used this knife and let me tell ya "it's a GUTTING machine" guys, just watch this video.


So with this gut knife you need another knife to get a hole started then ?


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't wait to get one. I will be adding it to my back pack next to my Kodi pack.


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Nice...Basically the same thing that I have on my Outdoor Edge SwingBlade. Only had it for a couple years already. That blade shape along with the rounded end does make gutting clean and a breeze.


I am an Outdoor Edge fan they make great stuff. I DO NOT LIKE folding knives for field dressing work! Always fill with hair and fat. Then I clean with boiling water and re lube the joint. I will be carrying the Gerber E-Z open! OH and not at all hard to sharpen use on old belt with just a little abrasive or a good kitchen steel, when the time comes.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes I would agree with you I don't like cleaning down inside the groves of the folding knives


----------



## sstewart (Jan 23, 2005)

Just purchased one, great looking knife. Anything to make it easier out in the field. thanks for letting us know. Video made it look very simple to use. Hope it works as good and easy as it did in the video.:moviecorn


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

your welcom any time I hope you enjoy it


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Mark this knife looks AWESOME! and for $35 thats not bad either. May have to give one a try:darkbeer:


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Got mine today very nice. dont think you would need two knives. Just press down on the skin and the knife should make a slit by the way its shaped


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

You really don't but it's a good idea if you do it just saves from cutting hair with the EZ Open.


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Without a pointed knife, how does you cut around the anus to pull the intestines out thru the chest/stomach cavity??


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I got mine today very nice. It feels good in your hand.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Tuningfreak said:


> Without a pointed knife, how does you cut around the anus to pull the intestines out thru the chest/stomach cavity??


You flip it over and it is the same as a knife. No need for a tip for that task.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

They are going fast, get them while you can, I ordred (3) for friends of mine today.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Great design


----------

